
Ask HN: Is instagram.com broken or is it just me? - cellis
I see this: (index):215 Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property &#x27;call&#x27; of undefined
    at t ((index):215)
    at Object.&lt;anonymous&gt; (f05bbe87f13a.js:1)
    at t ((index):215)
    at Object.880 (ff3a5fc73987.js:1)
    at t ((index):215)
    at Object.&lt;anonymous&gt; (ff3a5fc73987.js:1)
    at Object.911 (ff3a5fc73987.js:1)
    at t ((index):215)
    at Object.910 (ff3a5fc73987.js:1)
    at t ((index):215)
======
adjagu
Just checked from my computer and Instagram loaded without error for me.

~~~
cellis
Yeah it finally started working for me. But I was definitely being served a
broken build.

